# Gas in cyprus



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Hi all

As far as I can make out there is no mains gas - I am not too partial to electric showers - do they have combi boilers in Cyprus?

Jimbo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Hi all
> 
> As far as I can make out there is no mains gas - I am not too partial to electric showers - do they have combi boilers in Cyprus?
> 
> Jimbo


As we have so much sunshine and every hosue has solar panels you will have free hot water for most of the year. For the few weeks when the sun is not hot enough to make the water really hot (although it will always be warm) 30 minutes with the emersion on to top it up before a shower is ample.
Very few people bother with things like combi boilers although they are available.

Veronica


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Veronica

So this means that there are water tanks on the roof?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Thanks Veronica
> 
> So this means that there are water tanks on the roof?


Yes the water tanks are on the roof and most houses also have pressure pumps so that your water pressure is good. Our shower is so powerful that friends who visit who have power showers in the Uk say ours is better.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Yes the water tanks are on the roof and most houses also have pressure pumps so that your water pressure is good. Our shower is so powerful that friends who visit who have power showers in the Uk say ours is better.


Thank again Veronica - 

That's that issue out of the way, only obsticle now is time.

Jimbo


----------

